# Tomcat Service start Fail - pls help me understand

## pennedinil

Hello all,

I don't know java, trying to use tomcat, but can't get the damn thing to start. I'm getting th error as listed below in catalina.log. Could someone lease try and explain to me, in plain english, what all this gibberish means?

I'm using tomcat 5.

FYI more of a Python fan for exactly these type of things.

TIA.

DP

LOG --

Feb 17, 2004 10:10:59 PM org.apache.commons.digester.Digester startElement

SEVERE: Begin event threw exception

java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.apache.coyote.tomcat4.CoyoteConnector

	at org.apache.catalina.loader.StandardClassLoader.loadClass(StandardClassLoader.java:891)

	at org.apache.catalina.loader.StandardClassLoader.loadClass(StandardClassLoader.java:756)

	at org.apache.commons.digester.ObjectCreateRule.begin(ObjectCreateRule.java:252)

	at org.apache.commons.digester.Rule.begin(Rule.java:200)

	at org.apache.commons.digester.Digester.startElement(Digester.java:1273)

	at org.apache.catalina.util.CatalinaDigester.startElement(CatalinaDigester.java:112)

	at org.apache.xerces.parsers.AbstractSAXParser.startElement(Unknown Source)

	at org.apache.xerces.parsers.AbstractXMLDocumentParser.emptyElement(Unknown Source)

	at org.apache.xerces.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl.scanStartElement(Unknown Source)

	at org.apache.xerces.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl$FragmentContentDispatcher.dispatch(Unknown Source)

	at org.apache.xerces.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl.scanDocument(Unknown Source)

	at org.apache.xerces.parsers.XML11Configuration.parse(Unknown Source)

	at org.apache.xerces.parsers.XML11Configuration.parse(Unknown Source)

	at org.apache.xerces.parsers.XMLParser.parse(Unknown Source)

	at org.apache.xerces.parsers.AbstractSAXParser.parse(Unknown Source)

	at org.apache.commons.digester.Digester.parse(Digester.java:1548)

	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.load(Catalina.java:532)

	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.load(Catalina.java:570)

	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)

	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)

	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)

	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:324)

	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.load(Bootstrap.java:260)

	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.main(Bootstrap.java:397)

Catalina.start: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.apache.coyote.tomcat4.CoyoteConnector

java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.apache.coyote.tomcat4.CoyoteConnector

	at org.apache.commons.digester.Digester.createSAXException(Digester.java:2540)

	at org.apache.commons.digester.Digester.createSAXException(Digester.java:2566)

	at org.apache.commons.digester.Digester.startElement(Digester.java:1276)

	at org.apache.catalina.util.CatalinaDigester.startElement(CatalinaDigester.java:112)

	at org.apache.xerces.parsers.AbstractSAXParser.startElement(Unknown Source)

	at org.apache.xerces.parsers.AbstractXMLDocumentParser.emptyElement(Unknown Source)

	at org.apache.xerces.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl.scanStartElement(Unknown Source)

	at org.apache.xerces.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl$FragmentContentDispatcher.dispatch(Unknown Source)

	at org.apache.xerces.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl.scanDocument(Unknown Source)

	at org.apache.xerces.parsers.XML11Configuration.parse(Unknown Source)

	at org.apache.xerces.parsers.XML11Configuration.parse(Unknown Source)

	at org.apache.xerces.parsers.XMLParser.parse(Unknown Source)

	at org.apache.xerces.parsers.AbstractSAXParser.parse(Unknown Source)

	at org.apache.commons.digester.Digester.parse(Digester.java:1548)

	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.load(Catalina.java:532)

	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.load(Catalina.java:570)

	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)

	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)

	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)

	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:324)

	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.load(Bootstrap.java:260)

	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.main(Bootstrap.java:397)

Feb 17, 2004 10:10:59 PM org.apache.commons.digester.Digester startElement

SEVERE: Begin event threw exception

java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.apache.coyote.tomcat4.CoyoteConnector

	at org.apache.catalina.loader.StandardClassLoader.loadClass(StandardClassLoader.java:891)

	at org.apache.catalina.loader.StandardClassLoader.loadClass(StandardClassLoader.java:756)

	at org.apache.commons.digester.ObjectCreateRule.begin(ObjectCreateRule.java:252)

	at org.apache.commons.digester.Rule.begin(Rule.java:200)

	at org.apache.commons.digester.Digester.startElement(Digester.java:1273)

	at org.apache.catalina.util.CatalinaDigester.startElement(CatalinaDigester.java:112)

	at org.apache.xerces.parsers.AbstractSAXParser.startElement(Unknown Source)

	at org.apache.xerces.parsers.AbstractXMLDocumentParser.emptyElement(Unknown Source)

	at org.apache.xerces.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl.scanStartElement(Unknown Source)

	at org.apache.xerces.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl$FragmentContentDispatcher.dispatch(Unknown Source)

	at org.apache.xerces.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl.scanDocument(Unknown Source)

	at org.apache.xerces.parsers.XML11Configuration.parse(Unknown Source)

	at org.apache.xerces.parsers.XML11Configuration.parse(Unknown Source)

	at org.apache.xerces.parsers.XMLParser.parse(Unknown Source)

	at org.apache.xerces.parsers.AbstractSAXParser.parse(Unknown Source)

	at org.apache.commons.digester.Digester.parse(Digester.java:1548)

	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.load(Catalina.java:532)

	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.start(Catalina.java:590)

	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)

	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)

	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)

	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:324)

	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.start(Bootstrap.java:297)

	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.main(Bootstrap.java:398)

Catalina.start: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.apache.coyote.tomcat4.CoyoteConnector

java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.apache.coyote.tomcat4.CoyoteConnector

	at org.apache.commons.digester.Digester.createSAXException(Digester.java:2540)

	at org.apache.commons.digester.Digester.createSAXException(Digester.java:2566)

	at org.apache.commons.digester.Digester.startElement(Digester.java:1276)

	at org.apache.catalina.util.CatalinaDigester.startElement(CatalinaDigester.java:112)

	at org.apache.xerces.parsers.AbstractSAXParser.startElement(Unknown Source)

	at org.apache.xerces.parsers.AbstractXMLDocumentParser.emptyElement(Unknown Source)

	at org.apache.xerces.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl.scanStartElement(Unknown Source)

	at org.apache.xerces.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl$FragmentContentDispatcher.dispatch(Unknown Source)

	at org.apache.xerces.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl.scanDocument(Unknown Source)

	at org.apache.xerces.parsers.XML11Configuration.parse(Unknown Source)

	at org.apache.xerces.parsers.XML11Configuration.parse(Unknown Source)

	at org.apache.xerces.parsers.XMLParser.parse(Unknown Source)

	at org.apache.xerces.parsers.AbstractSAXParser.parse(Unknown Source)

	at org.apache.commons.digester.Digester.parse(Digester.java:1548)

	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.load(Catalina.java:532)

	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.start(Catalina.java:590)

	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)

	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)

	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)

	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:324)

	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.start(Bootstrap.java:297)

	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.main(Bootstrap.java:398)

Feb 17, 2004 10:10:59 PM org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina start

INFO: Server startup in 0 ms

java.lang.reflect.InvocationTargetException

	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)

	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)

	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)

	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:324)

	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.start(Bootstrap.java:297)

	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.main(Bootstrap.java:398)

Caused by: java.lang.NullPointerException

	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.await(Catalina.java:661)

	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.start(Catalina.java:621)

	... 6 more

----------

## Shagoon

This means that the class named "org.apache.coyote.tomcat4.CoyoteConnector" can not be found. All the other lines are a backtrace, mainly intended for developers.

To fix this, change "org.apache.coyote.tomcat4.CoyoteConnector" into "org.apache.coyote.tomcat5.CoyoteConnector" in /opt/tomcat/conf/server.xml. tomcat-5.0.18.ebuild doesn't seem to install an apropriate server.xml.

In order to make it work, i additionally had to add an symbolic link:

```
cd /usr/share/tomcat/lib

ln -s ../../commons-logging/lib/commons-logging.jar .

```

commons-logging already was installed on my system. You might need to install it before adding the link.

----------

## pennedinil

Thanks. I'll try this out when I'm back at my machine.

EDIT: Thanks, got Tomcat working, but it required my fiddling around with 1-2 other things, I forget what now. Simple stuff though. 

Now I'm stuck on getting mod_jk2 to work. The HOWTOs I've looked at all refer to missing "org.apache.ajp.tomcat4.config.ApacheConfig" stuff. I've tried changinh the entries in server.xml to org.apache.ajp.tomcat5.config.ApacheConfig but that titn't work, so I'm doing something else wrong. Let me try and work this out...

----------

## BlinkEye

if you got it working (mod_jk2) how about a(nother) howto?

----------

